

Old technology foils Schwarzenegger's wage order - tysone
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gBqNO6Pkz2nduqexciT09DcZkfzgD9GNRAVO0

======
eplanit
An ill-maintained and poorly implemented system is no doubt true, but the
excuse that it's a solely a technical challenge is absurd. The real truth is
further into the text:

"It's not something that you can take lightly and do overnight," said
Harrigan, who also served as chief deputy controller from 2000 to 2002. "You
have all the collective bargaining for civil servants and (state universities)
that have to be taken into consideration. ... It's very complicated. It would
take considerable effort."

Yes, an old system is indeed at the heart of the problem -- unions.

